# went out for a long overdue dig found a few cool things check em out !!



## Dewfus (Jul 22, 2020)

it says Dr J.A. Drakes laboratory Ft wayne Indiana which is 30 mins from me 




this one say A. L. murdock liquid food boston us and london 121/2 percent soluble albumen


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice, looks like you're getting into some decent age there!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## klaatu (Jul 25, 2020)

Very nice finds!


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 25, 2020)

klaatu said:


> Very nice finds!


ty my  friend i love em


----------



## Diver4Life (Jul 29, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice, looks like you're getting into some decent age there!



I found one of those liquid food bottles! Pretty cool.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks like you're hitting some pretty old stuff, around 1880s-1890s


----------

